# Bilateral knee arthroscopy



## LTibbetts (Apr 9, 2010)

Patient had different procedures done on each knee (one menisectomy and one plica shelf repair). Do I bill with the RT/LT modifiers or with -59 or is there another way to get them both paid? Not a medicare patient (pt has medicaid).


----------



## LTibbetts (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone????


----------



## coderguy1939 (Apr 9, 2010)

As 29875 bundles into 29881, I would use both 59 and LT or RT on 29875.  I'm assuming by plica repair you mean the plica was removed.


----------



## LTibbetts (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, that is what I meant (plica excised). Thank you so much for your response!! So, just to be clear, I should code them as:

29881-LT
29875-RT-59


----------



## smcbroom (Apr 9, 2010)

I would code as 
29881 LT
29875 59 RT

the anatomical modifier should go after the 59 modifier.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, since this is not a Medicare patient, 59 followed by RT.  For Medicare, the modifiers would be reversed.


----------

